# Went for a little walk yesterday



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

My boss was off for a little hike yesterday and asked if I'd like to come along and as climbing Mt Egmont was something I've wanted to do since I got here I couldn't say no.

Started off at North Egmont visitors centre at 955m above sealevel according to my trust G-Shock (only 18 metres out from the Bosses GPS, so not too bad).










And to the very highest point was where we were heading










After a while the visitors centre was slowly getting smaller and further away.










Abover the clouds you could see Mt Ruapehu which iirc is about 90/100km away.










And quite along way away was the South Island, you can just make out the outline on the horizon.










Finally at the summit, by which time my G-shock was about 118m out.










As it's actually a Volcano the centre was a big crater filled with snow and bloody freezing despite the temp that day being high 20's.










Me at the highest point looking down on the world 










100th Anniversary plaque of the first people to climb it.










My work mate thinking about base jumping










And New Plymouth starting to peek through the clouds, if you look really carefully you can see my GF waving :lol:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow, looks really good above the clouds.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

It was, felt really cool doing something on foot that you'd only normally ever see by plane.


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok... now I'm really really jealous!
That looks absolutely amazing, I bet the views just take your breath away.

They are some gorgeous pictures too, were there any problems with the camera at that height?


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

they really are some breath taking veiws,

awsome pics as well mate.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

fantastic pictures above the skys as said only birds or on a plane.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

You lucky barsteward....


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice photos mate!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Stunning stuff :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Flaming Dragon said:


> Ok... now I'm really really jealous!
> That looks absolutely amazing, I bet the views just take your breath away.
> 
> They are some gorgeous pictures too, were there any problems with the camera at that height?


No problems that I could tell (apart from the bit of dust on the lense thats been there for months )



neilos said:


> You lucky barsteward....


I know, you wouldn't be able to handle the creepy crawlies though :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Alex L said:


> I know, you wouldn't be able to handle the creepy crawlies though :lol:


I don't mind admitting that


----------

